# Trek 6300 v Cube acid?



## daveleebrown (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm having a difficult time choosing bewteen a Trek 6300 and a Cube acid. anyone got any advice?


----------



## alukass (Jul 2, 2010)

*Trek 6300 vs Cube acid*

I think Trek would be better, because it has better components and frame. But on the other hand it is more expensive. Trek has better geometry and it is developed more for racing, cube allows higher upward body position, which is more comfortable. You can equip Trek and it will keep the quality, cube acid would be lower end bike. Hayes brakes have more quality then Juicy 3, but little rotor won't produce a lot of power.
This opinion stands only for 2010 models.


----------



## sevenpedaler (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, I feel dumb.
We are in the "vacations" or "trips" forum and I see a thread about "cube acid" and it piqued my interest. Not that I would ever do such a thing, of course. I had never heard of a bicycle manufacturer named "cube".


----------

